# PlayStation TV - second room PS4 game streaming & more for only £84.99!



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Have to say I really like the idea of the PlayStation TV. Having the ability to stream my games from my PS4 in another room would be very nice; enjoying Netflix etc too would be great but access to some classic PS games and PS3 games and possible DVR functionality make this little box a good bloody deal!












Clearly it's not perfect but it'll make the small box streaming market far more interesting, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has this able to pick up a controller signal too, so you can actually play the game in another room?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2015)

You have just under and hour to grab it for £45!

http://www.tesco.com/direct/playstation-tv/417-4540.prd?skuId=417-4540&pageLevel=


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2015)

Apparently it's a permanent price change.


----------

